# ANTM cycle 9 finale *dont read if you dont want the end ruined*



## xsnowwhite (Dec 14, 2007)

couldnt find any threads about it so here it is
anyone still watch the show?

I was really dissapointed
I wanted Chantal to win I thought she was a great model! Don't get me wrong, Saleisha was good too, but idk something about her I just don't like...and I think Chantal had stronger photos but oh well.

what are your thoughts?


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm so excited that Salesha won! I do think she's a little too commercial like the judges say, but she was definitely more on her modeling game than Chantal. Chantal has way more potential I think, but I don't feel she was ready just yet. I'm just glad both of them were the last two, because I would have been elated either way!


----------



## TangoMango (Dec 14, 2007)

I do think Saleisha is pretty but for some reason, I don't find her modelesque. I think it was the hairstyle they gave her. She was supposed to get a Louise Brooks bob but her bob came out bad. I dunno, something about it looks off too me. I liked the long wavy hair that she had before.

I'm still pissy that Heather didn't win, I feel she had the most potential.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 15, 2007)

I _so _didn't get into this cycle. I didn't really like any of the girls...at all. I knew Saleisha would win. I dunno if she should've won, but I had a feeling she would. Honestly I don't even care, I'm just waiting for the next cycle, because this one blew.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TangoMango* 

 
_I do think Saleisha is pretty but for some reason, I don't find her modelesque. I think it was the hairstyle they gave her. She was supposed to get a Louise Brooks bob but her bob came out bad. I dunno, something about it looks off too me. I liked the long wavy hair that she had before.

I'm still pissy that Heather didn't win, I feel she had the most potential._

 
yeah i didnt like that haircut AT all! 

I think Saleisha is pretty but shes a little too commercial
Heather was good too! I liked Jenah too! Chantal was my fave though the whole time


----------



## stv578 (Dec 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TangoMango* 

 
_I do think Saleisha is pretty but for some reason, I don't find her modelesque. I think it was the hairstyle they gave her. She was supposed to get a Louise Brooks bob but her bob came out bad. I dunno, something about it looks off too me. I liked the long wavy hair that she had before.

I'm still pissy that Heather didn't win, I feel she had the most potential._

 
I agree about the hair, it just looked like a bad wig was plopped on her head.  Surely they will have to fix this!  I also found her a little to cutesy.  Chantal looked super hot on the runway, but just didn't have the poise and polish i guess.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Honestly I don't even care, I'm just waiting for the next cycle, because this one blew._

 
thats how i felt in the beginning but then i started to like it


----------



## V2LUCKY (Dec 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TangoMango* 

 
_I'm still pissy that Heather didn't win, I feel she had the most potential._

 

I know, I was so upset! DH kept making fun of me cause of how upset I got.

After Heather was voted off, I was "as long as Bianca doesn't win I don't care who does" but then I started liking Chantal and wanted her to win.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 15, 2007)

Chantal's attitude stunk. She acted so fake and stuck up.

Saleisha+ the rest of the girls in the house were extremely immature. Especially when it came to Heather. 

Bianca annoyed me. Her smile was like, really big. I don't know something about her face really annoyed me. I didn't expect her to last as long as she did. I cannot believe they chopped off her hair. She's lucky she still has a little something there for a weave to grab onto. *Short hairstyles are fine, but I think this looked horrible on her*

The best part about this whole cycle was when the judges were deliberating and Twiggy said "Good old Bee-yank-uh" and Tyra said "Good old Bee-yank-uh! That would be great if that was her name"
I laughed and laughed and laughed when that happened. I still think of it now and laugh.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 15, 2007)

They could've lined the girl's nape and hairline. Everytime I saw Bianca, she reminded me of a little boy who needed a haircut.


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Dec 15, 2007)

I was sad Heather didn't win!!! I think she looked the BEST.. but she did walk a little funnie..

I knew Saleisha was going to win after Heather left so I just skimmed through this cycle. I hope the next one is better


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 15, 2007)

ugh Bianca was so rude! I thought it was funny how she kept putting other people down all the time then at the panel, she went home haha.

Yeah hopefully next season is better and hopefully tyra won't give anyone horrible haircuts. I hate it when she makes people look worse. Like Saleisha, that haircut is very childish.


----------



## Addicted2Beauty (Dec 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I so didn't get into this cycle. I didn't really like any of the girls...at all. I knew Saleisha would win. I dunno if she should've won, but I had a feeling she would. Honestly I don't even care, I'm just waiting for the next cycle, because this one blew._

 

I totally agree.  I am usually a ANTM fanatic, but this cycle was so blah.  I can usually pick out the winner by episode two or three but there were no standouts. I liked Lisa and Heather, but not enough to keep watching.  I started watching Pushing Daisies instead of ANTM and just caught the re-runs on the weekend occasionally.  I did watch the finale though.  I didn't really care who won, I agree that Saleisha would have looked better with a different hair style.  She is pretty though, she reminds me of Rhianna or Left Eye.


----------



## j_absinthe (Dec 15, 2007)

Personally, I'm glad Heather didn't win. Now, hopefully, she can pursue a REAL modeling career instead of being shackled to the leviathan that is Miss Tyra Banks.


----------



## x-ivy (Dec 16, 2007)

Personally, I think that Tyra might get some backlash for Saleisha winning....because she was in her Tzone camp and already knew Tyra and all that jazz! And just something about her, I just didn't like, maybe it was how commercial she is, I don't know. I think Chantal could be commercial AND an edgy model.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 17, 2007)

ooh i never knew that.

yeah i agree, i think chantal was more versatile.
Oh well, I'm sure she will do fine in the industry.


----------



## Dani (Dec 17, 2007)

I didn't watch this season, but I've known Bianca for a few years and honestly...I'm kind of glad she didn't win.  You said she was annoying on the show...try working with her.  LOL.


----------



## aziajs (Dec 17, 2007)

I am happy Saleshia won.  I liked Chantal too.  I was happy to see them in the final two.


SIDE NOTE:  Did anyone else happen to see Natasha from cycle 8 in the new Clinique Happy ads with Miranda Kerr???  I thought it was cool.  You so very rarely see any of the girls after the show, especially modeling in a national ad.


----------



## j_absinthe (Dec 18, 2007)

Chantal's asymmertrical eyes troubled me.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_SIDE NOTE:  Did anyone else happen to see Natasha from cycle 8 in the new Clinique Happy ads with Miranda Kerr???  I thought it was cool.  You so very rarely see any of the girls after the show, especially modeling in a national ad._

 
No I didn't, do you have pics/scans? Natasha was hilarious and alot more entertaining than Jaslene-even if Jaslene is reppin' Humboldt Park.

The only girl I've seen really doing any campaigns other than the winner has been Yaya. Not to mention the only working winner I've really seen has been Eva. All the other girls seem to be reduced to infomercial spots and working under Tyra's self-proclaimed fat ass.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Dec 18, 2007)

I've been so disappointed the past few cycles. It all started with Danielle and Joanie. I personally think them two are both gorgeous, but I liked Joanie just a tad better...
then don't even get me started on Jaslene...and now Saliesha....
I mean, the whole group this season aside from Heather were crap.
bleh.

i really hope next season is better...if not, it'll be my last time watching


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 18, 2007)

I didn't watch much of this or last season, but I'm really surprised at how many fans Heather had. She seemed awkward as hell, had bad posture and an awful walk. I guess she was the best of the worst, because none of these girls stood out and said "Top Model", IMO. The one episode I watched from start to finish, she cried the entire hour.


----------

